# Finding ONLY 3 Fossils for Buried Items



## tokiarocks (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey everyone. I searched the internet to find an answer for this but I couldn't find any. Everyday there are only 3 buried items in my town, all of them being fossils. No more gyroids or pitfall seeds. This has been going on for over 2 weeks now. I check behind buildings and trees, and I even move my flowers around to see if they're hiding. The only answers I've been finding on the internet are "You probably haven't looked hard enough" but I think it's safe to say that's not the case because it's been this way for almost 20 days. Is it bad-luck related? Is anyone else having this issue???


----------



## Kluke (Jul 17, 2013)

Gyroids appear after it rains or snows in your town


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 17, 2013)

I have consistently gotten 4 fossils every day and 1 pitfall seed...gyroids only show up the day after it rains or snows.
I have missed fossils easily and had to go behind every tree and house and hit the up arrow to make sure I hit every inch...they should be there you just might have to go over every tiny inch


----------



## tokiarocks (Jul 17, 2013)

And like i wrote... I do look behind every tree and house. After so many days of this, I think it's safe to say I'm only getting 3 fossils a day.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 17, 2013)

hmm...I just mentioned it because I had one that was very well hidden and so I got 3 for two days only because I kept missing that 4th one but once I found it (by accident) I have had 4 consistently   I am not sure how accurate the guides are but they say you can get from 3-5 fossils...I have always gotten 4 and would be curious if others get less or more.


----------



## chriss (Jul 17, 2013)

I almost always find 3 fossils a day, maybe I dont look hard enough but I rarely find 4


----------



## C0mput3r (Jul 17, 2013)

You've probably missed one. There has to be 4 fossils everyday so if your only finding 3 each day then one is hidden very well.

My solution to this problem is placing flowers or a grass pattern behind buildings and trees to cover the blind spots and avoid fossils appear there.


----------



## Attribule (Jul 17, 2013)

There's no luck involved. The game is programmed to give you a fixed amount of the following each and every day:

4 Fossils
5 Bee trees
1 fake rock
1 ore/money rock
2 furniture trees, and I believe 1 pitfall.

Honestly it's possible you're just not noticing the 4th fossil. I've had many days where it took me far longer to find the 4th one than normal. They can spawn between flowers, directly underneath objects, on the sides of objects, behind them, etc. The only way I can think of that could maybe prevent spawns are too many patterns on the ground, but that's just a guess since I have no way of knowing for sure if patterns can possibly prevent you from getting them.


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jul 17, 2013)

4 fossils a day. 1 pitfall a day, 3 gyroids after rain.

If you are getting less, either you are missing a very well hidden digging star (this happens often) or another player is digging them up if you are letting people in before you collect them.  If you dont dig up the pitfall then no other pitfalls will be buried until that one has been dug up.  same goes for fossils, if you leave any in the ground, they will continue to count towards  your daily 4 till they have been found and dug up.

best hiding places for digging stars are right at the border of grass and dirt, especially near cliffs where people rarely walk. and just behind flowers where the flowers themselves are tall enough to block the view of them.

Every ac game has been this same way, and every town I have ever created including the 4 towns we have in the current game in our home have all been this exact same way as well.  Believe it or not, sometimes digging stars blend in extremely well if placed in the perfect spot, especially on small screens and if bright lights are on while you are playing.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 17, 2013)

I have had some nastily hidden dig spots in my town. A couple of times I've had them appear behind bushes sandwiched against things. - and bushes don't disappear when you click up on the d-pad. 3: Making my town rather difficult to check.


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 17, 2013)

i usually got 4 but sometimes i get 3...

and usually i will just fall onto my pitfall seed!

ahah


----------



## tokiarocks (Jul 17, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's input.. But it's gotten to the point where I press up on the d pad in every square. Some days I spend over an hour looking for the 4th fossil. At first maybe I thought I just was just missing it... but the fact that I haven't gotten the fourth one in almost 20 days is making me think that something's off. My flowers also do not breed at all even though I have the beautiful town ordinance. That's why I'm thinking this is very bad luck or something! And I'm not a casual AC player. I work fulltime but I still put in about 3 hours a day of AC.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 17, 2013)

in wild world I had one hidden for months...depending on what shape grass you have it could be very well hidden in plain sight!  I hope you find it.


----------

